# Mercedes SL 55 AMG (2005) - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

SL 55 AMG from 2005 for a Estado de Concurso , our longest and better type of detail , time don´t matter here 
Despite being a light grey and almost anyone that don´t know detailing thinks that´s ok , when they see the after all agree that it REALLY NEED DETAIL 


















After 25000 kms the exausts are a bit lame.










Starting for the wash and claying


















Chargers for both batteries










The main problem of this car were the RIDS , it was covered with them and the center of the roof top had very little clear to work with it.


















Some scractches remained and it was the only panel that wasn´t fully corrected but sometimes we have to let it go 


















Trunk










After the paint correction



























Another angles of the trunk paint correction


























Bonnet



































Side fender


















Passenger door


















Overspray and sanding marks.


















Rear tail lights


























Paint correction done and ready for another wash


















Wheels removed and detailed


























So the wheel arches too


















Z-AIO and Z5 Pro after ( i rarely use it , just love the Z2 Pro ) and the other day a layer of Z2 Pro.










More detailing



































130 nm torque










Detailed engine and some pics


























After a LOT of time detailing the SL , it´s show off
Finished with ZAINO Z8.



















































































Detailed interior




































































































Focos e Sun Gun











































































out of the Studio





























































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate, car looks great.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Impressive work as usual Rui :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome as expected! I need to get over to Portugal and do a tag-team detail with you some time!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work mate, car looks great.


Thanks



Eurogloss said:


> Impressive work as usual Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario :thumb:



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Awesome as expected! I need to get over to Portugal and do a tag-team detail with you some time!


Any time Jesse , you are welcome here 

Maybe you will come to London tag-team detail with me , i had a job offer


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Crazy reflection for silver....Amazing... Bring us more please
Top job, Top result


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work done..looks very nice..


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

you are doing the best job over here in my opinion


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Impressive work altogether Rui.

Sometimes you just have to work on it until its done 

Padraic


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Amazing work and über reflections outdoors


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome work as ever Rui! Really enjoy reading your write ups :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work there fella :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work - very impressive - Car is just fantastic :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great work and nice car.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mbrad_26 said:


> Crazy reflection for silver....Amazing... Bring us more please
> Top job, Top result


I will 



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work done..looks very nice..


Thanks



mislavto said:


> you are doing the best job over here in my opinion


Thanks



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work :thumb:


Thanks



FlawlessDetail said:


> Very Impressive work altogether Rui.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to work on it until its done
> 
> Padraic


That´s a truth 



AcN said:


> Amazing work and über reflections outdoors





matt_83 said:


> Awesome work as ever Rui! Really enjoy reading your write ups :thumb:


Thanks matt



-Mat- said:


> great work there fella :thumb:


Thanks



The_Bouncer said:


> Great work - very impressive - Car is just fantastic :thumb:


Thanks



raitkens83 said:


> Great work and nice car.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Amazing work, mate!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice work Rui, some nice revealing photo's too

Baz


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes as said, Very nice indeed..

Nice photography too ..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Very nice work Rui, some nice revealing photo's too
> 
> Baz





dooka said:


> Yes as said, Very nice indeed..
> 
> Nice photography too ..


Thanks


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Rui, superb photography:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation Rui, superb photography:thumb:


Thanks , my mini tripod paid off:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats stunning Rui :thumb:

When is the BMW Z1 coming up then now you ahve teased us with some back ground shots...... Be interested in the doorshut cleaning on that


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> Thats stunning Rui :thumb:
> 
> When is the BMW Z1 coming up then now you ahve teased us with some back ground shots...... Be interested in the doorshut cleaning on that


Hi there

Thanks , yes the Z1 it´s on the waiting list and it will be detailed soon.
Right now im with a Range Rover and a F430 F1 Spider

Take a look at my facebook

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.186007441449908.54796.100001219606130

Rui


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Stunning work on a beautiful car!! thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning mate and the photography shows your work off brilliantly.


----------



## noveitor (May 9, 2011)

Incredible work, amazing car.

Thanks


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic work as always :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

deeds said:


> Stunning work on a beautiful car!! thanks for sharing:thumb:





Superspec said:


> Stunning mate and the photography shows your work off brilliantly.





noveitor said:


> Incredible work, amazing car.
> 
> Thanks





yamaha said:


> Fantastic work as always :thumb:





Old Skool said:


> Great stuff :thumb:





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> amazing work


Thank you all for your kind remarks :thumb:


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

El_Cid said:


> Amazing !!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

wow again. :argie:

Mais um grande detalhe Rui.

Abraço.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> wow again. :argie:
> 
> Mais um grande detalhe Rui.
> 
> Abraço.


Obrigado amigo :thumb:


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

ever loved those merc. Nice work. 

Cheers


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Racer said:


> Any time Jesse , you are welcome here
> 
> Maybe you will come to London tag-team detail with me , i had a job offer


Just let me know buddy, I'm only a couple hours flight away!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Just let me know buddy, I'm only a couple hours flight away!


The offer was very tempting but here i have my dream ( CarDetail.pt) and it´s growing with pace , and my family
Thanks man :thumb:


----------

